# Doncaster show



## marty5588 (Jun 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what are the dates for this years reptile shows at Doncaster are? :2thumb:


----------



## shaneharrison (Sep 11, 2011)

I was about to ask exactly the same!


----------



## Tiliqua (Dec 6, 2008)

I.H.S. International Show - 22nd June 2014.

I.H.S. International Show - 28th Sept. 2014.

West Mids & Northern Branch Show - 2nd November 2014.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't forget the FBH conference the day before the June show.... :2thumb:


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you need tickets or can you just turn up?


----------



## MattyH14 (May 1, 2011)

Pay on the door Luke.


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool. Cheers Matty. I need to find someone who's bringing some CB Japalura Splendida now...

Luke


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

*No table want to pass on some snakes*

What are the rules for selling reptiles. I don't have a table but am meeting a friend from scotland to pass on some snakes to her. what do I do to not fall foul of the rules/law please.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

In past years there has been an exchange room where you can drop off animals and the purchasers picks them up from there.
This must have been registered with the IHS organisers before hand to use it.
You will not be allowed to take any animals into the show unless you have registered them with this service first.

Contact them to see if they are still doing it.


----------



## jadeybaby (Oct 8, 2011)

Stupid question but is it the IHS membership (on the website) that gives you early access and do you still have to pay extra at the door? 

I've never been to Donny before so may have many more silly questions


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

jadeybaby said:


> Stupid question but is it the IHS membership (on the website) that gives you early access and do you still have to pay extra at the door?
> 
> I've never been to Donny before so may have many more silly questions



The IHS membership gets you in early and you pay £2.50 instead of a fiver.


----------

